# Rotator cuff treatment advice, please



## PA_grandma (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll be starting physical therapy next week for my rotator cuff inflammation.
Is this effective...and worth the cost, or is there another alternative?

Thanks, ~ Joyce


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 23, 2014)

PT worked for me. One quack doctor insisted that the only thing that would work was surgery. Another more conservative doctor said PT. I chose PT and glad I did.


----------



## PA_grandma (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks, Georgia
Did you have a tear?  Don't think mine is. Surgery is NOT on my agenda, for sure.
How long before your pain subsided?


----------



## oldman (Oct 23, 2014)

I had the surgery. The MRI showed mine was too far gone for PT. I laid in bed in misery on countless nights. I probably kept Advil in business. Surgery, followed by 6 weeks of PT was successful. Today, other than having a scar, no one could tell that I had a complete tear and also a separated shoulder to boot that was all fixed at the same time. Basically, the orthopedist had to rebuild the shoulder.


----------



## PA_grandma (Oct 23, 2014)

Oldman, that sounds like a really tough time you had.  Glad things worked out for you.  
Mine is painful....but fortunately not as severe.

Just curious how PT reduces inflamation
~Joyce


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 23, 2014)

Fell in ice/snow on right shoulder in late 2006. Few months later, had RC surgery. MRI showed that I had a ragged complete tear on one tendon and two partial tears. Anchors were used to secure tendons back to bone. It was either surgery or frozen shoulder w/pain meds for ?. I went with the surgery. Was out of work for 7 weeks, but surgery worked fine. 

 Have to schedule a RC on left shoulder in a month, due to a fall last August. MRI showed a complete tear in one tendon. Tried PT for a month, as recommended by VA Ortho Dr., but PT didn't work. Decided to get a 2nd opinion about MRI and PT outside the VA. Had consultation with Ortho Surgeon, using my Medicare, and he highly recommended surgery due to the complete tear. So, will go with that. Have been using Motrin and Tramadol for pain.

When it's not a complete tear of any tendons, only partial tears, PT is recommended. PT can not/will not repair a complete tendon tear.


----------



## PA_grandma (Oct 23, 2014)

Classic, Ouch...can almost feel the pain you experienced.
Quite sure my problem is not as severe..not a tear, thank goodness.  

I'll give the PT a try, even though I've got reservations.  The cost without being 'worth it' is my concern.
My PCP prescribed Meloxicam once a day pain pill, and Lidocain anesthetic ointment ($45 WITH insurance)

~Joyce

p.s.  (Stop falling!  )


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 9, 2015)

Scheduled for RC surgery at the end of next month (February).........finally! Been using ice packs and taking both Tramadol and Motrin everyday for pain for over a year now.
 My Tramadol is only a 50mg tab and only take once, sometimes twice a day. I found out that Motrin helps the pain much more at night than the Tramadol does. I'll just be glad to get the surgery and rehab done and not have to take the Tramadol and Motrin anymore for the shoulder.

Now, the really NICE thing, my wife will take a week off of work to be with me during the week I have the surgery. She done the same when I had rc surgery done in 2007 and hip replacement done in 2005. Yes, I have a WONDERFUL wife!!


----------



## PA_grandma (Jan 9, 2015)

Suprised to see this older thread active again...but glad to hear you've got a wonderful wife!  Hope your surgery goes well.

My own problem has dwindled on its own...thank goodness.  The therapy was a waste of time..but the medication (Meloxicam) an anti-inflamitory did the trick.

Now on to OTHER problems...macular degeneration and crowns falling off my teeth.  Why did I get old?

~ Joyce


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 9, 2015)

The last person I knew for RC surgery was forced to go through PT for over a month prior to surgery saying it would help/help healing. Certain injuries PT will make worse. But a doc told me surgery or pt no matter what you will still have to do PT. The therapist will be just as important. I went to a group practice and the difference between the hospital docs & treatment was night and day difference from the PT facility they owned. Be proactive in PT like your researching a surgeon.


----------



## SusieQ (Jan 15, 2015)

Physical therapy and taking Motrin worked for me. You have to be diligent with home exercises as well. It will get better!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 24, 2015)

Had to cancel my RC surgery for tomorrow (early AM) due to my wife getting the flu (type B) this past weekend. Since we have no close friends or family in the area, she is the only one who could take me. I was told she could wear a Surgical Mask, but her and I don't think she could be there at all. A nurse and I talked and we thought it would be much better to re-schedule the surgery for two weeks from now. Even though I did get the double-dose Senior Flu Shot and a Pneumonia shot last Oct. 2014, there are times I'm feeling like my body is fighting off her sickness. The nurse did tell me that it would be really bad if I got the surgery and then would up with her sickness. So, now it's set for the middle of next month.

BTW, wife did get the regular Senior Flu Shot last Oct., but I got the double-dose one, plus the Pneumonia one. This year she will get what I got and I will get it again at the end of this year. 

She is out on Sick Leave for a few days, but doctor says that she can return to work this Thursday. I sure hope she is well enough to.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear you had to postpone the surgery!  You get your mind set and are ready for it then have to put it off. Take care of each other and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 28, 2015)

Found this which basically advocates pre op pt. It coincides with what I've heard.

http://www.mikereinold.com/2013/11/can-physical-therapy-rotator-cuff-tears-prevent-surgery.html


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 27, 2015)

Been two weeks and a couple of days since my RC surgery. Doing good. Actually, doing very good. My PT is impressed on how my ROM is coming along, but I do try to do my "at home" exercises, assigned by PT, three times a day. 

Yesterday, wife took me my Ortho Dr. for my surgery follow-up. Stitches were removed and he was very pleased on how I'm doing, however, must continue wearing sling for 4 more weeks and continue my PT for the same length of time. That is fine with me. Doctor was also pleased to know that I don't have to take my 5-325 Percocet as much as I was. Originally, it was 1 tablet every 4 hours, but now I can go (during the day) up to 6 or 7 hours without needing a tablet. At night, because I'm not moving around, still have to take one every 4 hours. I'm up 2-3 times each night, but I take a nap sometime during the day to compensate for missing that sleep. My next appointment with the Dr. is in a month. After that, no more sling and hopefully no more taking the Percocet for pain. 

All--in-all, I'm doing good. However, it's getting old sleeping in a recliner. Will be very happy to go back to sleeping in the bed with my wife.


----------



## Tally (Apr 12, 2015)

I had both shoulders with torn rotator cuffs and the doctor said surgery was the only way.  I refused and went through PT which worked beautifully.  I work hard every day feeding and cleaning up after 29 horses and my shoulders don't bother me at all.  Before the PT I couldn't barely raise my arms so please give the PT a chance.  Good luck.


----------

